# Immigration to Quebec



## abhijit.jain (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, 

Myself Abhijit from India, I am planning for Quebec immigration.
Please suggest if am eligible to put a file. My details as below:-

*
Age:- 32
Qualification:- B.E in Computers
Experience:- 8 years (as software engineer)
IELTS :- 6.5 (overall )
French Language:- Don't Know (Can learn)


Spouse detail:-
Age: - 32
Qualification:- MSc in Physics
IELTS :- not given
French Language:- Don't Know
EXp:- no experience (house wife)

I have one kid whose age is 6 years.
*
I went to 3 consultants and all have different views.
One consultant is saying French Language is mandatory, others say it is not. Please suggest?

Let me know if you require any other information.

Thanks and Regards,
Abhijit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Knowledge of French is not mandatory but you would find it difficult to live/get work in Quebec without being able to read/write/speak it.


----------



## abhijit.jain (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks,

So With above details, I am eligible to apply?

Regard,
Abhijit


----------



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

We received our Quebec CSQ in February 2012 and are now permanent residents in Montreal. 

You NEED a good knowledge of French. My husband speaks fluent French and even did a French exam before the interview to prove his level of French. I am a native English speaker, but had very little French when we were interviewed. At the interview in Paris I was asked some basic French questions and I was not able to answer them properly, so she switched to English. The lady who interviewed us was quite rude to me (despite my excellent native British accent and over 9 years of top UK university education and being a qualified UK lawyer !!!) because I had so little French. She loved my husband though because he speaks fluent French (although his English is excellent he is not a native speaker of English) and because is an IT Consultant with over 10 years solid UK work experience. His English was far less important to her than his French. 

I don't know who your consultants are, but to be honest I would not waste my time or money applying without any knowledge of French. I think you would have to have at least intermediate level French to do well at the interview these days. They will interview BOTH you and your wife in French and English. Also they have seriously restricted the types of qualifications they will consider, your qualifications/work experience must fit into one of the few categories that they have posted on their website since April or May 2013. The categories have changed since we applied in Feb. 2011. 

We have friends from a Middle Eastern country who applied a few years ago. He is a doctor with many years experience and his wife studied Chemical Engineering. They failed at the interview stage (the interview was in Damascus) because neither of them had a good level of French or English. I would say that for Quebec in particular, LANGUAGE ability is key and this is based on my own experience and others who have attended interviews in the past few years.


----------

